# Milo says hi :)



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Milo from the last 2 weeks :wub:




































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Well Hello there Milo!!! I Love, Love, Love your new pictures. You are a cute little love bug :two thumbs up: So very photogenic :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How can you not love those big beautiful eyes :wub:auntie loves you Milo


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Milo, you are such a DOLL!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Milo is so handsome with those beautiful eyes.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Milo is such a love--just look at those loving, attentive eyes! I'm always so amazed how you manage to keep his hair so orderly


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love love Milo. :heart: gorgeous pics and hairdo Orla.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Well Hello there Milo!!! I Love, Love, Love your new pictures. You are a cute little love bug :two thumbs up: So very photogenic :wub:


Thanks so much! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> How can you not love those big beautiful eyes :wub:auntie loves you Milo


aw thank you, Paula! 



sherry said:


> Milo, you are such a DOLL!


Thanks, Sherry! 



pippersmom said:


> Milo is so handsome with those beautiful eyes.


Thank you!



mylittleleo said:


> Milo is such a love--just look at those loving, attentive eyes! I'm always so amazed how you manage to keep his hair so orderly


Thanks!
Ahah, he doesn't always look so clean and tidy!



silverhaven said:


> Love love Milo. :heart: gorgeous pics and hairdo Orla.


Thank you! 
I have to say, I am loving his haircut too. I'm going to clip his body a little next week, but not too much. Probably with a 4FC. I usually use either a 10 or 7FC, but the fluff is too cute!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

He is just beautiful and those EYES!!! Love!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

He is adorable!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

He is just adorable. Love the pictures.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

puppydoll said:


> He is just beautiful and those EYES!!! Love!!


Thank you! 



Chardy said:


> He is adorable!! Thanks for sharing!!!


aw thanks! I love sharing pics of him 



jane and addison said:


> He is just adorable. Love the pictures.


Thank you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What smiling Irish eyes. Milo has the most incredible eyes. Gorgeous as always.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I used to use a #7 but now use a 3 for them both, Penny in particular looks much better as the 7 left her looking overly skinny.  little squirt...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Milo, Milo! You know I'm your fan, pretty boy with those big beautiful eyes. Loving your new fluffy hairstyle too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, sweet Milo! Orla, he's such a little love bug! Can't get enough of his adorable face and beautiful dark eyes, they're so expressive!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is absolutely precious! What a great smile!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Orla your pictures of Milo are fantastic! He is absolutely beautiful! He always looks so happy and full of life!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> What smiling Irish eyes. Milo has the most incredible eyes. Gorgeous as always.


aw thanks, Walter 



silverhaven said:


> Yes I used to use a #7 but now use a 3 for them both, Penny in particular looks much better as the 7 left her looking overly skinny.  little squirt...


fluffy malts are too cute :wub:



Dominic said:


> Milo, Milo! You know I'm your fan, pretty boy with those big beautiful eyes. Loving your new fluffy hairstyle too.


thank you! 
I think over the past year and a half he's been a fluff-ball more than he's been shaved tight!



Alexa said:


> Hi, sweet Milo! Orla, he's such a little love bug! Can't get enough of his adorable face and beautiful dark eyes, they're so expressive!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


aw thank you, Alexandra!



maggieh said:


> He is absolutely precious! What a great smile!


Thank you!



Furbabies mom said:


> Orla your pictures of Milo are fantastic! He is absolutely beautiful! He always looks so happy and full of life!


Thanks!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi there Milo! You look so very soft and ADORABLE!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:wub:Milo, I so love you. You are one of my favorite little malts are you are just the most adorable little guy. Those eyes! I do miss your little topknot though, but I bet you don't!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful! Such a sweet little face. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

donnad said:


> Hi there Milo! You look so very soft and ADORABLE!


Thanks, Donna 



shellbeme said:


> :wub:Milo, I so love you. You are one of my favorite little malts are you are just the most adorable little guy. Those eyes! I do miss your little topknot though, but I bet you don't!


aw thank you, Shelly! 



mfa said:


> Beautiful! Such a sweet little face. :wub:


Thanks!


----------

